# 6 months old ears are just like when she was a puppy



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

I noticed after spaying (its been 3 weeks) Arexa's ears are now floppy not standing up at all, they used to sometimes and they used to cross, but now, nothing. They also extracted 5 teeth while she was getting spayed,I know that teething is big part of the ear process, but im getting worried now because I love those GSD ears, I dont want her to look like a puppy, I am thinknig of helping her, what would be a good method? I have read different things, adivice please


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

I'm not an ear expert, but Axels ears weren't fully up until about 7 months, you can look at my photos. They were up and down for the longest time. And.. I met a GORGEOUS GSD tonight with "soft" ears...I love GSD ears too..but the boy I saw tonight was VERY good looking with "perky" ears


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Why did she have 5 teeth extracted as a pup?
Being spayed and this is a lot to handle for her young body and may have caused her ears to flop again.
Did she by any chance also get a vaccination? Because that will add up as well. Lots of vets do that "while they are at it".
Hope she has recovered well from her spay.


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

They got extracted because they were in the way of her adult teeth, the vet did it at the same time as her spay,she didn't get any vaccines recently. Tomorrow I'm gonna go get some stuff to help her with those puppy ears.


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

What do you guys think, did I do it right?


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

I re-did it, realized it was wrong  so Arexa wore it for just one night and now there is a HUGE difference. Gonna keep it up for 3 days and see what happens! I'm so glad her ears are standing on their own still, I was really worried that its too late to fix it now


----------

